# Smiths Pocket Watch



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

A recent find is this Smiths pocket watch. 50mm Smiths Deluxe. The watch is in very good condition, White face with roman numerals and a sub seconds dial the movement bears the inscriptions English made 17 jewels and the serial number B7822. English made is repeated on the bottom of the dial. The case is a rolled gold 10 year wear, with press on front bezel and rear cover manufactured in England by Eclipse. The hand wound movement is of good quality and keeps excellent time. First presumption is that this is a product of the Cheltenham factory, but all searches have drawn a blank, this company was Known for good movements and even supplied J W Benson, but only seems to be remembered for its military production, and working mens pin pallet watches. Apologies for no photo but I choose not to use photobucket etc.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

You can always take the images off your HD via this http://postimage.org.

Mike


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

The images are posted on there now how should I get them on here.

Regards Mike.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

hartley353 said:


> The images are posted on there now how should I get them on here.
> 
> Regards Mike.


Just found postings that this site is used for pornography, will have to cancel this method, best to stay safe and avoid hosting sites.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a pinned thread - see top of Index page.

Mike


----------

